# C-Log Coming to the Canon EOS 5D Mark IV?



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 20, 2017)

```
We <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/new-firmware-for-eos-5d-mark-iv-coming-soon-cr2/">reported back at the beginning of March</a> that we were going to see new firmware for the EOS 5D Mark IV in the near future, though at that time we didn’t know what might be included in the firmware.</p>
<p>We’ve now been told by a couple of people that there has been active communication within Canon about C-Log being added to the EOS 5D Mark IV via firmware, and that an announcement could come at NAB 2017 next month in Las Vegas.</p>
<p>We cannot confirm with 100% certainty at the time of writing this, but things seem to be lining up that we can expect some kind of a major firmware announcement for the EOS 5D Mark IV.</p>
<p><em>More to come…</em></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Ryan P (Mar 20, 2017)

I would hope they do not forget about the 1DX Mark II!


----------



## ahsanford (Mar 20, 2017)

I'm curious -- I'm not a video person (at all) but I always find post-market 'upgrades' like the 7D1's firmware upgrade as a chance to breathe energy into a brand. Mid-cycle of a product, legit upgrades like this make sense to signal the brand will still be around for a while / a refresh isn't coming soon.

But to do it within the first year might imply two very different things: 


It wasn't ready at time of launch but now they've got it working well and feel comfortable offering it.


It may have always been working on the camera but it was locked out in firmware to protect higher brand-level camera prices. Perhaps enough people complained that feature wasn't included / Canon underestimated the necessity of that feature such that Canon felt the need to unlock it.

Just curious why Canon wouldn't have this at launch but they are offering/unlocking it _now_. 

- A


----------



## Frederik_Bo (Mar 20, 2017)

This is good news and bodes well for the 6d mark II


----------



## Diko (Mar 20, 2017)

Question: How much does it increase the file size?


----------



## DomTomLondon (Mar 20, 2017)

Don't suppose they'll update the 5DIII or 7DII with C-log while they're at it....


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 20, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> I'm curious -- I'm not a video person (at all) but I always find post-market 'upgrades' like the 7D1's firmware upgrade as a chance to breathe energy into a brand. Mid-cycle of a product, legit upgrades like this make sense to signal the brand will still be around for a while / a refresh isn't coming soon.
> 
> But to do it within the first year might imply two very different things:
> 
> ...



In the past, Canon upgraded video capabilities because professional broadcast people were willing to buy large numbers of cameras if the features were added. I suspect that this time, Canon marketing is trying to prevent broadcasters from purchasing a different brand. The MK IV while not selling poorly, is not wildly successful either, and the tough climate for camera sales probably induces Canon to provide more features if they boost sales.

Not every broadcaster needs a expensive camera and $50,000 lens. I'd suspect that there is a large market for local television stations, for example. There is really no need for a high end camera to do interviews, or videos of traffic accidents, or even produce local commercials where the cost is a huge factor.


----------



## zim (Mar 20, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> I'm curious -- I'm not a video person (at all) but I always find post-market 'upgrades' like the 7D1's firmware upgrade as a chance to breathe energy into a brand. Mid-cycle of a product, legit upgrades like this make sense to signal the brand will still be around for a while / a refresh isn't coming soon.
> 
> But to do it within the first year might imply two very different things:
> 
> ...



To add a bit more space between it and the 6d2 ?

An extra couple of fps wouldn't go amiss either!


----------



## IglooEater (Mar 21, 2017)

Oh! Oohhhhh... I didn't see C-Log coming... if only I could afford one...! 4K, C-Log, DPAF, on a $3,500 rig?


----------



## preppyak (Mar 21, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> It may have always been working on the camera but it was locked out in firmware to protect higher brand-level camera prices. Perhaps enough people complained that feature wasn't included / Canon underestimated the necessity of that feature such that Canon felt the need to unlock it.


This is probably the more likely reason, but, with so many competitors at cheaper prices offering S-Log/V-Log/etc, its really hard for Canon to justify being so watered down by comparison. Especially when Canon's C-Log is really, really good.



Diko said:


> Question: How much does it increase the file size?


It doesnt really. It increases the dynamic range you can pull in color grading, but, since its just basically a picture style, it doesnt have a big impact on file size. Unlike things like RAW or writing in ProRes.


----------



## preppyak (Mar 21, 2017)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I'd suspect that there is a large market for local television stations, for example. There is really no need for a high end camera to do interviews, or videos of traffic accidents, or even produce local commercials where the cost is a huge factor.


TV stations need reliability and fast turnaround. Neither of which DSLR shooting provides. For the price of a 5dIV rigged out to actually capture audio (so, probably closer to $4-5k), they could instead have a C100 that actually handles pro audio.

This is actually a big boon to someone like a wedding videographer or some run and gun documentary people. I know for me, having Panasonic be so feature rich for video makes it an easy choice over any Canon camera. If Canon were to catch up (say offer C-Log and 4k in their 6dII), I'd gladly move back because I like the Canon lens selection and DPAF


----------



## H. Jones (Mar 21, 2017)

preppyak said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > I'd suspect that there is a large market for local television stations, for example. There is really no need for a high end camera to do interviews, or videos of traffic accidents, or even produce local commercials where the cost is a huge factor.
> ...



Also a big perk to news photographers that shoot stills + video on assignment like myself. Would help a lot in less breaking situations where we have post-processing time on videos, like interviews or features. We don't have any dedicated video people at the newspapers I work with, so it falls back to the photojournalists to get it done. 

I shoot my assignments with a 1DX mark II and 5D mark III, so I really hope Canon brings it to the 1DX mark II as well. That would really give me a great incentive to upgrade my Mark III to a Mark IV with the ability to match the footage and shoot both in C-Log.


----------



## CanoKnight (Mar 21, 2017)

Too little too late. 

Still 1.7x
Still horrible codec.
Still no 4k through HDMI
Still no 120p/[email protected], or [email protected]

So.....still getting the GH5.


----------



## PHOTOPROROCKIES (Mar 21, 2017)

CanoKnight said:


> Too little too late.
> 
> Still 1.7x
> Still horrible codec.
> ...



Bye Felicia :

Although the GH5 is going to be an insane video camera. Definitely worth it if video is mainly all you do. Different strokes for different folks. ;D


----------



## goldenhusky (Mar 21, 2017)

I would guess it was not quite ready or not completely tested out at the time of launch or they wanted to milk customers with 1DC. If Canon introduce C-log in 5D4 I wonder what they do with 1DC. May be they stopped manufacturing 1DC already?



ahsanford said:


> I'm curious -- I'm not a video person (at all) but I always find post-market 'upgrades' like the 7D1's firmware upgrade as a chance to breathe energy into a brand. Mid-cycle of a product, legit upgrades like this make sense to signal the brand will still be around for a while / a refresh isn't coming soon.
> 
> But to do it within the first year might imply two very different things:
> 
> ...


----------



## goldenhusky (Mar 21, 2017)

Even though C-Log was not my most preferred feature as a 5D4 owner I am really happy if they really add C-Log. I guess that would also make at least some wedding photographers happy. A real good news for me would be Canon allowing 4k RAW out through HDMI but based on the information I heard so far the H/W they put in may not support 4K out


----------



## goldenhusky (Mar 21, 2017)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> The MK IV while not selling poorly, is not wildly successful either, and the tough climate for camera sales probably induces Canon to provide more features if they boost sales.



Just curious if there are any published reports of 5D4 sales figures?


----------



## goldenhusky (Mar 21, 2017)

zim said:


> To add a bit more space between it and the 6d2 ?



Me thinks this is to try and stop some professionals from jumping ship especially the new Sony pro body rumored to be announced next month, of course will that be as reliable as Canon or will it be a half baked coffee warmer that Sony expects customers to do QC for them is a million dollar question 



> An extra couple of fps wouldn't go amiss either!


+1 on that fps


----------



## unfocused (Mar 21, 2017)

goldenhusky said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > The MK IV while not selling poorly, is not wildly successful either, and the tough climate for camera sales probably induces Canon to provide more features if they boost sales.
> ...



The 5DIV is currently listed as Amazon's #3 seller among all DSLRs – the only full frame camera in the top 10. So, I'm guessing that "not wildly successful" translates into "I didn't buy it, so therefore it can't be a success."


----------



## rrcphoto (Mar 21, 2017)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> The MK IV while not selling poorly, is not wildly successful either, and the tough climate for camera sales probably induces Canon to provide more features if they boost sales.



how exactly do you know that?

in NA .. it's #3 in amazon's DSLR list which is pretty unheard of for a full frame dslr 6 months after release. on BHPhotovideo it's #1 on the DSLR list and #1 on the camera list.

... it's supposed to do better than that?


----------



## Chaitanya (Mar 21, 2017)

while rumoured addition of C-Log is a positive change of attitude by Canon, Canon should really kill that overbloated crappya** Mjpeg format of video.


----------



## ahsanford (Mar 21, 2017)

Just curious, on my prior comment about a firmware update like this possibly being a course correction or admission Canon should have offered this at launch (and was withholding it deliberately), with what data would they make this course correction / upgrade decision?

If the firmware only offers this -- a potentially important video functionality -- it might imply that Canon has information above and beyond basic 5D4 sales to make this call. Are there any Canon-branded items more expressly intended for video that might peg that 5D4's weren't selling as well as it could to the video crowd?

Put another way, I'm just curious if low sales of (I'm riffing here) video-centric 5D4 reseller kits or critical video third party accessories (mics, monitors, shoulder rigs, etc.) might get back to Canon and lead to the theory that the lack of C-Log was the reason. 

Again: zero interest in video. I'm just interested how Canon turns the knobs it does with existing product lines, and what data / intel they might use to make those calls. Thoughts appreciated, thx.

- A

P.S. And on something I _do_ care about, why didn't the relatively modest bump to 7 fps stills not set off the same 'action needed' alarms at Canon?


----------



## Jopa (Mar 21, 2017)

Ryan P said:


> I would hope they do not forget about the 1DX Mark II!



Had to login to upvote this post! If it happens the 1dx2 will be a killer camera.


----------



## tpatana (Mar 21, 2017)

I'm quite newbie in regards to video. So assuming it gets the C-log, how would I use that to my benefit? Do I need to apply some curves on post process, or how?


----------



## tmroper (Mar 21, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> Just curious, on my prior comment about a firmware update like this possibly being a course correction or admission Canon should have offered this at launch (and was withholding it deliberately), with what data would they make this course correction / upgrade decision?



Panasonic only offers their V-Log on the GH4 as a $100 option (and they started offering it well after launch I think). And as I understand it, the upcoming GH5 will be the same deal. And both of those cameras are seriously aimed at the video market. So Canon's not the only one messing around with when and how to offer log, and neither approach seems to make all that much sense, but I don't think you can read too much into it.


----------



## cenkog (Mar 21, 2017)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > I'm curious -- I'm not a video person (at all) but I always find post-market 'upgrades' like the 7D1's firmware upgrade as a chance to breathe energy into a brand. Mid-cycle of a product, legit upgrades like this make sense to signal the brand will still be around for a while / a refresh isn't coming soon.
> ...




After Canon's 5DMKIV & Canon 1DXMKII "video fiasco", hopeless efforts to save the very bad situation...


----------



## cenkog (Mar 21, 2017)

rrcphoto said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > The MK IV while not selling poorly, is not wildly successful either, and the tough climate for camera sales probably induces Canon to provide more features if they boost sales.
> ...




10th in all "Amazon Interchangeable Cameras" list...


----------



## hne (Mar 21, 2017)

tpatana said:


> I'm quite newbie in regards to video. So assuming it gets the C-log, how would I use that to my benefit? Do I need to apply some curves on post process, or how?



Yep. C-Log is (rather simplified) a smooth curve that never truly reaches pure white, instead of the default Rec709 luma transfer function that hits the roof and burns all that's brighter. You need a LUT to get proper colour out of it, but you gain a stop or two extra artifact-free (since there are no knee points, and colour hasn't been enhanced in a irreversable way before storing) hilights or shadows depending on how you manage your exposure.

The three priorities addressed by C-Log, as stated by Canon:
Priority 1 Optimized Tonal Reproduction under Normal Scene Illumination
Priority 2 Lowering the Noise Floor for Precision Image Reproduction
Priority 3 Maximizing Exposure Latitude for High Dynamic Range Scenes

You can read all about C-Log here: http://learn.usa.canon.com/app/pdfs/white_papers/White_Paper_Clog_optoelectronic.pdf
Figure 9 on page 10 is especially nice.


----------



## benkam (Mar 21, 2017)

Whoa, adding C-Log would be pretty big in the Canon DSLR video world, wouldn't it?

Could this possibly be only part, but a big one, of a bigger video-oriented firmware upgrade? They could also add things like focus peaking and zebras if they wanted to, right? Could Canon also offer a newer, more efficient codec alongside, or to replace, MJPEG?


----------



## JJJandak (Mar 21, 2017)

benkam said:


> Could this possibly be only part, but a big one, of a bigger video-oriented firmware upgrade? They could also add things like focus peaking and zebras if they wanted to, right? Could Canon also offer a newer, more efficient codec alongside, or to replace, MJPEG?


All is possible if they want to do it, except MJPEG.. They choose reability and quality, other codecs will makes issues.
I shoot video with mk IV for some whille and I am happy even without all that features other brands offer..


----------



## cenkog (Mar 21, 2017)

JJJandak said:


> benkam said:
> 
> 
> > Could this possibly be only part, but a big one, of a bigger video-oriented firmware upgrade? They could also add things like focus peaking and zebras if they wanted to, right? Could Canon also offer a newer, more efficient codec alongside, or to replace, MJPEG?
> ...




If this codec has the most reliability & quality, Canon would choose it for C-100, C-300, C-700 cameras... Definitely not... This very old & impractical codec has been chosen only to separate the DSLR line from other real & costly cinema cameras of the same brand...


----------



## douglaurent (Mar 21, 2017)

I shoot with 5D4 and 1DX2, and implementing C-Log only on the 5D4 would make it useless - and would make me wonder why the twice as expensive camera has worse features. Canon needs to understand many people who create videos will never ever buy a C100, C300, C500 or C700, because aside from added ND filters tons of relevant photo features are missing. 

Canon's limiting product offers make people switch to Sony and Panasonic. The 9 year old 5D2 has - thanks to free Magic Lantern - tons of more and better features than the 5D4. Especially focus peaking would be extremely helpful also for photography! This is a feature that Canon could realistically implement, there are cameras by competitors for 300 bucks who have it.


----------



## Bernard (Mar 21, 2017)

JJJandak said:


> All is possible if they want to do it, except MJPEG.. They choose reability and quality, other codecs will makes issues.



I think that the only people who complain about MJPEG are the ones who haven't edited and color-corrected video. Sure, it MJPEG files are big, but those big files are better in post. The other option would have been to use ProRes, which is just as big (and doesn't work on all platforms).

Highly-compressed formats are useless for high quality output, and you have to convert them to an editable format anyway, so you use even more storage.

It's not a cheap camera, and filming is not a cheap endeavor. The cost of a few new bigger/faster CF cards adds very little to the total budget.


----------



## tr573 (Mar 21, 2017)

cenkog said:


> If this codec has the most reliability & quality, Canon would choose it for C-100, C-300, C-700 cameras... Definitely not... This very old & impractical codec has been chosen only to separate the DSLR line from other real & costly cinema cameras of the same brand...



Canon does not have 4k capable 264 DSP's that do not require cooling assistance. That's it. They haven't developed them. End of story.


----------



## cenkog (Mar 21, 2017)

tr573 said:


> cenkog said:
> 
> 
> > If this codec has the most reliability & quality, Canon would choose it for C-100, C-300, C-700 cameras... Definitely not... This very old & impractical codec has been chosen only to separate the DSLR line from other real & costly cinema cameras of the same brand...
> ...




A full sensor readout ProRes 25-30 FPS 1K and H264 120 FPS 1K enough for most, for professional looking video projects...


----------



## tr573 (Mar 21, 2017)

cenkog said:


> tr573 said:
> 
> 
> > cenkog said:
> ...



That's another story entirely, but since you were complaining about MJPEG, which is only used for 4k (not 1080 or 720) , I commented on their capabilities in that realm.


----------



## Nakean (Mar 21, 2017)

Diko said:


> Question: How much does it increase the file size?



It doesn't. It's just a flat color profile meant for grading in post. Your mileage will vary with 8bit 4:2:2


----------



## Nakean (Mar 21, 2017)

cenkog said:


> JJJandak said:
> 
> 
> > benkam said:
> ...



MotionJpeg is less compressed than the other flavored codecs, which means less processing power. This means less heat and more reliability of the camera. There isn't enough space in the 5D DSLR body to have fans and proper cooling that is required for sustained recording in the much more cpu intensive compression codecs. Look at the size of the c100 c300 and c700 bodies. They all have fans as well to assist with cooling. Firmware cannot fix this.


----------



## Nakean (Mar 21, 2017)

Bernard said:


> JJJandak said:
> 
> 
> > All is possible if they want to do it, except MJPEG.. They choose reability and quality, other codecs will makes issues.
> ...



Those of us complaining about the MJpeg codec are all editing on systems that can handle ProRes. That statement is just silly, as ProRes is an editing codec. My beef is that these files are just as large (perhaps larger) than ProRes/DnxHR 10bit 4:2:2 and are only 8bit. All the space requirements of an industry standard codec with none of the benefits. Stop drinking the coo-laid man. That codec is loose loose.


----------



## jayphotoworks (Mar 21, 2017)

Nakean said:


> Bernard said:
> 
> 
> > JJJandak said:
> ...



Although I was quite adamant against it, I ended up picking up a 5DIV after needing a proper solution for a timelapse motion control rig with all of my Canon glass. Although it has absolutely no video assists of any kind, in DPAF mode, it is great for a second shooter that doesn't have the needed AC focusing skills for quick run-n-gun wedding and event work. Drag the square and keep the subject in the frame and its as easy as that. I was actually beginning to enjoy using the camera assembling Pro-Res 7K timelapse sequences in LRtimelapse until I got to the 4K MJPEG files. Hello slideshow! I'm editing on a dual Xeon 6 core, 64GB ram, ssd boot, ssd cache, 8TB on a Raid-6 array with a dedicated LSI MegaRaid controller. I would expect an easy to use prosumer/consumer camera to have at least an option for an easy to use prosumer/consumer workflow. Brought my system to its knees in Premiere and you don't always have time for proxies on certain jobs (aka same day edits). I can't imagine how someone with a lower end machine might fare with this footage.

While C-Log is welcome, this class of camera shouldn't justify "but its an excellent high-quality, extremely high datarate codec" from trying to justify its existence among pro-level gear. Pro's are already shooting on said equipment with its associated workflow and prosumers/consumers don't need the data management nightmare nor do they have a DIT in tow shooting run-n-gun day to day footage.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 21, 2017)

zim said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > An extra couple of fps wouldn't go amiss either!
> ...


----------



## kaptainkatsu (Mar 21, 2017)

Hopefully they give the 1DXII C-log too. I would be pissed if they didn't.


----------



## IglooEater (Mar 21, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> zim said:
> 
> 
> > ahsanford said:
> ...


----------



## CanonCams (Mar 21, 2017)

RickSpringfield said:


> - A camera already on the roadmap (2017/2018) will all but obsolete the 5D Mark IV or significantly impact its perceived marketplace value



As someone already said, maybe the 6D MK II will have some or close to the specs of the MK IV and they need to 'boost' the IV to make it more marketable?


----------



## The Flasher (Mar 21, 2017)

If only the extra dynamic range was matched by the extra free time to exctract it in post..

J


----------



## ahsanford (Mar 21, 2017)

RickSpringfield said:


> - Canon decided to embrace the idea that products can start in a place, but when they are enhanced frequently they will draw people to the brand (Fuji'esque)
> 
> - 5D Mark IV isn't the runaway hit they hoped for internally and if software enhancements bring in more consumers its an easy way to boost those sales or sustain the current sales for a longer run
> 
> - A camera already on the roadmap (2017/2018) will all but obsolete the 5D Mark IV or significantly impact its perceived marketplace value



Appreciate the thoughts.

In order above:

1) That's largely against Canon's standard MO. No sales decline or exodus of pros has happened yet, so I'm guessing this isn't it. 

2) Yes, this is one possibility as I mentioned, but as others have said the 5D4 appears to be selling well. I'm asking: _what would tell_ Canon that *video *is the reason it isn't selling as well as they would have hoped? Surveys? Trade show feedback? Market reports? 5D4-specific video accessories not selling well? 

3) Interesting notion. This would imply a lower/similar price point product -- let's say the 6D2 or future 5DS2, XC20, etc. -- would be getting C-Log and Canon doesn't want 5D4 sales to tank. Then this would make sense. (Still don't get why it wasn't offered out of the gate, however.)

- A


----------



## testthewest (Mar 21, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> I'm curious -- I'm not a video person (at all) but I always find post-market 'upgrades' like the 7D1's firmware upgrade as a chance to breathe energy into a brand. Mid-cycle of a product, legit upgrades like this make sense to signal the brand will still be around for a while / a refresh isn't coming soon.
> 
> But to do it within the first year might imply two very different things:
> 
> ...



Well, thank the complainers! We get vilified for complaining all the time by some of the high-post-count regulars, but in the end, complains get you features, either through updates or the next camera model.
Being satisfied with suboptimal things just leads to more suboptimal things.


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 21, 2017)

testthewest said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > I'm curious -- I'm not a video person (at all) but I always find post-market 'upgrades' like the 7D1's firmware upgrade as a chance to breathe energy into a brand. Mid-cycle of a product, legit upgrades like this make sense to signal the brand will still be around for a while / a refresh isn't coming soon.
> ...



Why? Complainers move nothing forwards, sales numbers and perceived opportunities for them have driven this change not complaints.

The 5D MkIV is not "suboptimal" for many users in any area, Canon have decided they want more sales and think they can get them with a firmware upgrade to enhance a specific user base not currently covered.

Look at any like product sales placement in any market and the 5D MkIV is at or near the top. Doesn't stop Canon seeing another possible niche, and anybody that doesn't call a need for shooting C-Log a niche is just in denial.


----------



## Bernard (Mar 21, 2017)

jayphotoworks said:


> I was actually beginning to enjoy using the camera assembling Pro-Res 7K timelapse sequences in LRtimelapse until I got to the 4K MJPEG files. Hello slideshow! I'm editing on a dual Xeon 6 core, 64GB ram, ssd boot, ssd cache, 8TB on a Raid-6 array with a dedicated LSI MegaRaid controller.



Jay, that's really odd. My computer has half the RAM and "only" 8 cores, but 4K MJPEG works perfectly, as does ProRes. Maybe it's your video card and/or drivers. For what it's worth, I'm using a previous-gen Quadro K600, not cutting-edge stuff.
Could be a Premiere bug too.


----------



## testthewest (Mar 22, 2017)

privatebydesign said:


> testthewest said:
> 
> 
> > ahsanford said:
> ...



You are very wrong about all you said in here. Complainers move history forward. The whole construct called USA is just in existence because of complains (about british taxation and representation to be exact).
Also Canon does not think this move will make a sudden change in sales. It is more a point of retaining position and preserving some reputation gained by the 5D series. That's why they push out content asked by complainers. 
They no longer can afford the bad press they got from the video folks, if they want to sell them cameras in the future.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 22, 2017)

You have to clarify "complaining". Whining on forums is unlikely to do much, that's a safe bet. Expressing the shortcoming to Canon as I've done and been acknowledged, "might" accomplish something but that's rather unlikely unless more people do it. And, whining about everything and expressing unrealistic/unreasonable demands probably causes less than nothing to happen. Known constant "whiners" tend to be ignored by most and attacked by a few and generally contribute nothing to a thread.

So, make an effort to direct good suggestions to Canon in a polite way, for the benefit of all. Maybe a CR link to Canon for different countries could be helpful in this regard.

Jack


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 23, 2017)

testthewest said:


> You are very wrong about all you said in here. Complainers move history forward. The whole construct called USA is just in existence because of complains (about british taxation and representation to be exact).
> Also Canon does not think this move will make a sudden change in sales. It is more a point of retaining position and preserving some reputation gained by the 5D series. That's why they push out content asked by complainers.
> They no longer can afford the bad press they got from the video folks, if they want to sell them cameras in the future.



:

So you think the rest of the world is looking at the USA and thinking _'they are really moving history forwards, lets listen to them and copy what they do/want'_?

You do not have the slightest clue what Canon are thinking, you don't have a clue on sales numbers or how they relate to the projected sales numbers. You are making stuff up because it makes sense to you and seems logical, you have clearly never dealt with a Japanese company at a corporate level. 

If Canon did listen to you complainers we'd have a cock up of an A7S/R II clone with a mount none of our lenses fit on and an EVF with a refresh rate that gave you epileptic fits even if you aren't epileptic. R&D on the EF mount would have finished but you could shoot 4K off the FF if you didn't mind it having less detail than 1080 off the crop (I fail to see how that is a feature) for an unspecified amount of time before it shut down.

Most people from the USA are so accustomed to complaining they do it as an automatic reaction to almost anything they are offered or shown. The stupid thing is because of the service culture and corporate manipulation people think that complaining gets them stuff, when in reality you are just a factored in cost in a decreasing sector of the world market.


----------



## tpatana (Mar 23, 2017)

Top of my request list is DPAF during 120fps video.


----------



## romanr74 (Mar 23, 2017)

privatebydesign said:


> So you think the rest of the world is looking at the USA and thinking _'they are really moving history forwards, lets listen to them and copy what they do/want'_?



Don't worry, the rest of the world is looking at the USA wondering how these m_____ could elect this i____ into the white house...


----------



## luftweg (May 24, 2017)

**** Good news!: EOS 1DX Mark II will now get the same C-Log update option too! Thank you Canon ****


----------

